# Switch Empfehlung



## rytme (4. Dezember 2008)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem recht günstigen aber leistungsfähigem Switch, 5 Ports sollten reichen, ist nur für Zuhause gedacht.

Wäre über Vorschläge dankbar 


mfg


----------



## uuodan (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir bei ebay den Netgear G5605 für 21€ gekauft und bin mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden. Ich habe ihn seit nunmehr 8 Wochen im Dauereinsatz und es gab noch keinerlei Probleme. Er hat 5 x Gigabit und ist auch von der Optik her recht neutral. Genauere Infos gibt es auf der Herstellerseite von Netgear. Wenn du auf Gigabit verzichten kannst, kann ich auch TPLink empfehlen. Die Geräte sind preiswert und ebenfalls recht zuverlässig. Ganz viel Freude hat man mit den Modellen von LANCOM. Allerdings sind diese in der Anschaffung recht kostenintensiv.

Details zum Netgear:
Unterstützte Standards:
- IEEE 802.3i 10BASE
- T Ethernet
- IEEE 802.3u 100BASE
- TX Fast Ethernet
- IEEE 802.3ab 1000BASE
- T Gigabit Ethernet
- IEEE 802.1p Priority Tags

Schnittstellen:
LAN: 5 autosensing 10/100/1000 MBit/s UTP Ports
Netzwerkanschlüsse:

LEDs:
Power, Link, Geschwindigkeit und Aktivität für jeden Port
Performance Spezifikationen:

- Forwarding Mode: Store-and-Forward, One-Chip Packet Buffering
- Switching Bandbreite: 10 Gbit/s non-blocking
- Forward Rate (1000 MBit/s Port): 1488000  Pakete pro Sec
- Forward Rate (100 MBit/s Port): 148000 Pakete pro Sec
- Forward Rate (10 MBit/s Port): 14800 Pakete pro Sec
- Latency (1000 to 1000 MBit/s): 10 ms max
- Packet Buffer Memory: 1MB
- MAC Adress Datenbank: 4000
- Mean Time Between Failure (MTBF): 87600 Stunden (~10 Jahre)


MFG, Tony


----------



## dot (4. Dezember 2008)

Bandbreite? Budget? ...?


----------



## NuVirus (4. Dezember 2008)

Schließ mich mal an:
Suche auch einen günstigen 1000Mbit Switch mit 5-8 ports der schnell ist, da ich viel zwischen meinen PCs hin und her schiebe.
Was wäre zu empfelen?


----------



## gorn (5. Dezember 2008)

Was gibt es denn für Unterschiede bei Switches?
Eigentlich machen die ja nicht so viel 

zb: Was wäre an einem LANCOM besser als bei einem Netgear?


----------



## Progs-ID (5. Dezember 2008)

gorn schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn für Unterschiede bei Switches?
> Eigentlich machen die ja nicht so viel
> 
> zb: Was wäre an einem LANCOM besser als bei einem Netgear?



Hallo,
Es gibt viele Unterschiede bei Switches.
Switch (Computertechnik ? Wikipedia)
Aus diesem Artikel von Wikipedia kann man schon einiges entnehmen, wobei ich glaube, dass dieser Artikel noch nicht ganz vollständig ist.
Der Unterschied zwischen zwei Firmen ist die Qualität. Ich würde dir in diesem Falle zu Netgear raten.

@ Topic:
Ich habe gehört, das die Switches von Digitus nicht schlecht sein sollen. Habe mir auch einen gekauft. Der wird aber erst noch in den Betrieb genommen. Ich habe mal auf geizhals geschaut, was die Switches von denen so kosten. Der Link führt euch auf die Seite.
Digitus
Für die Preise können die Dinger aber auch was.


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei diesen preisguensteigen Switches ist es fast egal was man kauft.


----------



## uuodan (5. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt schnelle und sehr schnelle Switches. Das ist abhängig von der implementierten Switching-Methode. Preiswerte Modelle bieten oft nur Store-and-Forward. Darin ist eine Fehlererkennung integriert, da die Pakete zuvor in einen Puffer geleitet und kontrolliert werden, bevor sie an die gewünschte MAC-Adresse weitergeleitet werden. Dann gibt es - bei preisintensiveren Geräten wie LANCOM - auch Cut-Through. Hierbei entfällt die Pufferung, wobei die Geschwindigkeit erhöht wird, dafür allerdings die Fehlererkennung wegfällt. Bei kleinen Heimnetzen ist dieser Geschwindigkeitsvorteil aber eher mess- als spürbar. Zudem bieten teurere semiprofessionelle Geräte meist "bessere" Hardware und mehr Features. Ein Normalanwender fährt mit einem mittelpreisigem Switch aber ausreichend gut.


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> Details zum Netgear:
> 
> Performance Spezifikationen:
> 
> - Switching Bandbreite: 10 Gbit/s non-blocking


 

das ding stellt ja sogar nen 200€ switch in den schatten ^^


----------



## uuodan (5. Dezember 2008)

5 x 2 x 1 GBit/s eben.


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2008)

normal wird das doch pro port angegeben?


----------



## uuodan (5. Dezember 2008)

Im Grunde ist das richtig, allerdings wird mit "Non-Blocking" das Ganze differenziert. Damit ist die logische Gesamtleistung aller Ports gemeint, sprich 5 Ports mit je 1GBit/s Vollduplex, also in beide Richtungen - sprich 2GBit/s pro Port - sind summa summarum 10Gbit/s. 

Die pro-Port-Angabe hat damit weniger zu tun.


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> Es gibt schnelle und sehr schnelle Switches. Das ist abhängig von der implementierten Switching-Methode. Preiswerte Modelle bieten oft nur Store-and-Forward. Darin ist eine Fehlererkennung integriert, da die Pakete zuvor in einen Puffer geleitet und kontrolliert werden, bevor sie an die gewünschte MAC-Adresse weitergeleitet werden. Dann gibt es - bei preisintensiveren Geräten wie LANCOM - auch Cut-Through. Hierbei entfällt die Pufferung, wobei die Geschwindigkeit erhöht wird, dafür allerdings die Fehlererkennung wegfällt. Bei kleinen Heimnetzen ist dieser Geschwindigkeitsvorteil aber eher mess- als spürbar. Zudem bieten teurere semiprofessionelle Geräte meist "bessere" Hardware und mehr Features. Ein Normalanwender fährt mit einem mittelpreisigem Switch aber ausreichend gut.



Cut-Through funktioniert aber nur wenn die Ports mit dem selben Speed laufen.


----------



## uuodan (5. Dezember 2008)

Ist das so?


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

Bin mir zu 99% sicher. Ich kann nachher daheim ja in die CISCO CCNA Unterlagen schauen.


----------



## rytme (5. Dezember 2008)

Danke erstmal für eure Empfehlungen, der Netgear GS605 spricht mich schon sehr an, Preis is auch in Ordnung denke werde zu dem greifen.

Danke euch


----------

